# Lighting Advice pse



## johnb (10 Mar 2008)

I have 

Tank
Rena Aqualife 200 x 50
Dimensions: 201cm W x 51cm x D 70,5 cm H
Volume in litres: 717
Volume in imperial gallons: 157

And its going to be planted etc.

By default it comes with 4 x 58W (232w)

Iâ€™m looking at least 2wpg so need a minimum of 314w

So im looking at Metal Halide either a Aquavital or Arcadia range

Now putting aside the types of tubes etc none are large enough for the tank, so if I got a 100cm one and mounted it so its in the middle im going to have some 50cms on either side not covered
Are these areas going to be dead spots or am I going completely the wrong way ?

Thank in advance

John B


----------



## George Farmer (10 Mar 2008)

With good reflectors, good CO2 and other nutrients, your current light will likely be fine for all but the most demanding of plants.

Growth may not be super quick, but algae won't be pouncing on you at any opportunity.

1.5wpg is plenty in a big tank.


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Mar 2008)

Hi, 
    In addition to Georges comment, halides are not necessarily a must. If the tank comes with a canopy you can modify it by removing the stock ballasts and installing T5. Check this thread: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1075

In a tank that size, you would be well advised to review your filter flow rate requirement and CO2 injection methods first and worry about lighting last.

Cheers,


----------



## johnb (10 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the feed back so far for filters im planning two Tetratec EX 1200 External Filter   giving me approc 2400 lph

I have posted elsewere about CO2 and will be addressing that

Im nearly ready to place an order so want to get the lighting right, im investing a lot of money so dont want to skimp on the lighting.

John B


----------



## John Starkey (10 Mar 2008)

*Lighting*

Hi Johnb, as George has already said the new t5 lighting with reflectors fitted is just as good as anything on the market, my tank is 5x2x2 with a arcadia luminaire and four 54w t5 plant pros and i have been able to grow more or less any plants i have tried, good luck with your setup regards john


----------



## ric25_78 (10 Mar 2008)

is it not a bit pink with the plant pros?


----------



## discusdean (11 Mar 2008)

on the filtration side mate i have a 500l tank and it was suggested that i should have 2 fluval fx5 units on it eg a turn  over of approx 4600lph .  so if this is true god knows what yours should be.


----------

